# Tools for the IT Tech?



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Are there certain software tools that any IT techs on here have put together? 
Other then Ultimate Boot CD. Such a tools to remove spyware,viruses etc. Diagnose other problems within the computer? Links? Downloads etc

-P


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The Sysinternals Suite is very good - Windows Sysinternals: Documentation, downloads and additional resources


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most good techs will have the above plus a linux boot cd and proper tools for removing or installing hardware aswell as antivirus solutions.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

As with all tools, they will need to be checked for updates on a regular basis. For malware it would be better to have the main program and update when it is launched. I use MBAM and update before each scan....I'm thinking if the scanner is launched from a USB drive you will keep it pretty much up to date with each run (if you perform the updates). Virus removal tools are constantly being updated.....you just need the link to the site because a fresh copy is always needed. It doesn't matter if you used it a few days ago....things may have changed to cover the latest threats.


----------

